# Berkman03's Progression thread



## Berkman03 (Sep 27, 2022)

Working on 6x6 and 3x3. working towards sub-20 average 3x3 and sub-8:00 on 6x6. will be updating as I go, and I'm open to tips.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 27, 2022)

ohai


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 27, 2022)

Spoiler: some tips here...


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 27, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Spoiler: some tips here...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20824


I hate you for this.


----------



## Berkman03 (Oct 4, 2022)

Sooo i dropped my 6x6 the other day, and it broke. i bought a new one but I'm still kinda sad. also, I could really use some tips.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 4, 2022)

Berkman03 said:


> Sooo i dropped my 6x6 the other day, and it broke. i bought a new one but I'm still kinda sad.


Oh man I'm so sorry.


Berkman03 said:


> also, I could really use some tips.


Seriously, what tips do you want?


----------



## BalsaCuber (Oct 4, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Oh man I'm so sorry.
> 
> Seriously, what tips do you want?


Tips on how to get better.


----------



## Garf (Oct 4, 2022)

Berkman03 said:


> Working on 6x6 and 3x3. working towards sub-20 average 3x3 and sub-8:00 on 6x6. will be updating as I go, and I'm open to tips.


Excuse Filipe, he can be a bit of a troll sometimes.
For 6x6, I would recommend watching Kevin Hay's Tuesday tips videos, as they are really good, even for today. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjUDKtvFU6ciyTvv_2RextBE_tbHd3Ruu
As for 3x3, make sure F2L is good, and start working on full pll. Jperm has a really good video on 3x3 PLL. 




Also fingertricks have to be the most optimal you can make them.


Spoiler: Fingertrick videos


----------



## Berkman03 (Oct 4, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> Tips on how to get better.


yes that


----------



## Berkman03 (Oct 4, 2022)

Thank You!!!


----------



## Berkman03 (Oct 4, 2022)

Garf said:


> Excuse Filipe, he can be a bit of a troll sometimes.
> For 6x6, I would recommend watching Kevin Hay's Tuesday tips videos, as they are really good, even for today. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjUDKtvFU6ciyTvv_2RextBE_tbHd3Ruu
> As for 3x3, make sure F2L is good, and start working on full pll. Jperm has a really good video on 3x3 PLL.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I know some of full pll and 2 look oll except for one alg.


----------

